# Harrington Deal Complete, Pacers Get Their Man



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

> It might've been the worst-kept secret in Pacers history but ultimately that's of little relevance.
> 
> What matters is Al Harrington, finally and officially, is coming home. He left Indiana as Baby Al but returns as Big Al, a reflection not only of his maturity but stature as one of the league's emerging frontcourt stars.


Link


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

finnaly


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Holla. Finally. Good offseason now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great. I really do want Harrington on the team, but trading our 2007, potential lottery first rounder, is not a good idea at all. Especially since it's going to be one of the deepest drafts of all-time.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Finally it's done, but we gave up too much, and if we don't make the playoffs, we'll definately pay for it. Oh well, we'll make them.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Now favorites in the EAST? 

I think so..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Box Man said:


> and if we don't make the playoffs, we'll definately pay for it.



It's not only about making the playoffs...


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

What;s his contract?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Wayne said:


> What;s his contract?



4 yrs. 36 mil....


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> 4 yrs. 36 mil....


Better deal then before.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

SirCharles34 said:


> Now favorites in the EAST?
> 
> I think so..


Sarcasm? Please?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Great. I really do want Harrington on the team, but trading our 2007, potential lottery first rounder, is not a good idea at all. Especially since it's going to be one of the deepest drafts of all-time.


From what I've read, the pick is going to be lottery protected.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

definately a more preferrable contract than the previous, but 9mil a year is still quite alot.. good that baby al (now big al) is coming home though. to look on the bright side regarding the 2007 pick, just because its a deep draft doesnt mean we've locked ourselves a superstar. plus we have plenty young players thats gonna develope in the next years (granger, MD, rawle, powell, white, shawne...) and i think walsh and bird are counting on them.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I like this team. It will be interesting to see how the team comes together. We shall see how a team without a distraction like Artest in camp can perform. I'm not sure how anyone can think this is a lottery team in the East. There is no way there are 8 better teams. Are they a title contendor, probably not...but this team has a ton of talent now.


----------



## DJlaysitup (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrats Pacers fans...A.H. will be a big plus and you didn't have to give up squawt to the Hawks to get him back. Al will fit in and should be ready to do what it takes to win after living with a team/organization that had a total of 39 wins the last two years in Atlanta. Arrrrgh! (I'm a Hawks fan) Arrrrgh!


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes it's a 2007 lottery protected pick so while it is a deep draft. We're protected should the season go downhill, which I don't expect it to. Also alot of sources have said expect a few more moves before the season starts, should be really interesting. Welcome back Al .


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

His contract is decent so welcome back! Any former Pacers that returns is my buddy, even Artest


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

You guys just need to bring some three point shooters to the team and youre looking good.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

So we traded Artest "peja" for Al and our first rounder for AL. Thank god Donnie has common sense and got something for peja or this wouldnt be happening right now.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Been a while since I stopped in....Doesn't look like many of you are too excited about the deal.

I'm certainly not one to proclaim Harrington as our savior, but you gotta like what we gave up. Pretty much got Al under market value on a short contract for a mid-1st Rounder. Good work Donnie.

Now trade Stephen.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

JayRedd said:



> Been a while since I stopped in...


About time you came back man, thought you forgot all about us....



> ....Doesn't look like many of you are too excited about the deal.


We weren't, but I think most of us have warmed up to him, at least I have....



> I'm certainly not one to proclaim Harrington as our savior, but you gotta like what we gave up.


Definetly...



> Pretty much got Al under market value on a short contract for a mid-1st Rounder. Good work Donnie.


DW proves once again why I was a fool to ever question him....



> Now trade Stephen.


NOOOOO!!!!...... :curse:.....And BTW nice to have you back Jay.... :cheers:


----------

